# Masdavallia hybrid growing recommendations



## Michael Bonda (May 31, 2021)

I have tried several warm or intermediate growing Masdavallia hybrids in Florida (55 low -85 high in my outside growing “greenhouse” conditions) along with my Paphs, Phrags, Phals, Catts, warm growing Cybidiums—Oncidiums, Miltonia, Miltoniopsis. 
I am having luck growing even occasional blooming until my Spring weather conditions hits. 
Any suggestions for watering, humidity, lighting and temps for the primary hybrids 
Masd. Anai (glandulosa x chuspipatae)
Mass. Harlequin (uniflora x yungasensis)
Will be greatly appreciated before they perish and I give up on Masdavallia until I retire to California one day (been 8 years for 8 years since I promised to retire and move to my spouse).
Thanks!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 24, 2021)

Florida is like Brisbane. I tried the 'warm' growers - no luck. Sorry.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello,

Retiring to California to Florida? Weirdest thing I have ever read.

Get some oasis---the stiff foam uses for flower arranging---and fashion it into a pot. You can cut out chunks to make a hole to plant the plant in. Replant them in the oasis pot and let the oasis pot stand in water to become an evaporative cooler for the plant. 

This idea originates from Bob Gunn of Sacramento CA and is how he grew pleuros in the heat. I used it well in sunny South Africa.

Good luck


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 26, 2021)

TyroneGenade said:


> Hello,
> 
> Retiring to California to Florida? Weirdest thing I have ever read.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. 
yes from NYS to Fl 23 years ago then eventually to Long Beach Ca. I have a condo and family there. California - no hurricanes but yes more $ to live and earthquakes but Fl too damn hot and over crowded. NYS too much snow and too cold.


----------

